# why do niggas here think they are on the same level as tiktok chads or mog them



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

you guys know that the real true tiktok chads that make it up there in the tens of millions of followers is beacuse of their looks

ton of chadlites with 100k or 200K that don't mog them

that dude Zario Bolanos who mogs who came into the tiktok game super early surpased many other tiktokers in term of following because of his looks

let's just be real @StreegeReturn if you mogged any of theses guys you'd be famous on tiktok, which is not the case
"but but they fraud" eveyrone frauds and they look super good even in unfrauded pictures, you guys are just bitter at them and jealous becasue u think yall mog them which isn't the case

@the BULL which is the biggest tiktok boys hater and act like he gets tons of bitches is a huge simp on Tinder (just see his latest threads), talking like an utter cuck to some blonde bitch that won't even remember him in a few days just for some pussy

meanwhile the tiktok prettyboys are followed by your girl of your dreams


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

I know what i see. And i know who mog. Im one of the most rational when it comes to ratings. 
If you can’t say the truth without being called narcy for it then be it. 
Your only argument is they are famous and we/i’m not. 
But son, i would rather die of shame as of now - current mindset - than be famous for doing the gigolo on camera.
The only clean way to be famous is based on your skills/ a talent. Else i don’t want it.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I know what i see. And i know who mog. Im one of the most rational when it comes to ratings.
> If you can’t say the truth without being called narcy for it then be it.
> Your only argument is they are famous and we/i’m not.
> But son, i would rather die of shame as of now - current mindset - than be famous for doing the gigolo on camera.
> The only clean way to be famous is based on your skills/ a talent. Else i don’t want it.


No your not


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I know what i see. And i know who mog. Im one of the most rational when it comes to ratings.
> If you can’t say the truth without being called narcy for it then be it.
> Your only argument is they are famous and we/i’m not.
> But son, i would rather die of shame as of now - current mindset - than be famous for doing the gigolo on camera.
> The only clean way to be famous is based on your skills/ a talent. Else i don’t want it.


You're such an hypocrite, just a few weeks ago you wanted to "Tiktokmaxx" and see how much famous you will be, and now all of sudden it changed

You don't mog theses tik tok dudes

There's tons of tons of tons of good looking guys on tiktok that don't make it big because they 're not as GL

You look good but you don't mog them at all, you're a covert narcissist


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 30, 2022)

the guy you said, this zario bolanos:






truth is these guys look like cartoon characters/ cute disney cartoons with their neotonous and gL face + this hairstyle and angles and make up/filters
irl a true chad mogs them
altough some of them are true chads


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> You're such an hypocrite, just a few weeks ago you wanted to "Tiktokmaxx" and see how much famous you will be, and now all of sudden it changed
> 
> You don't mog theses tik tok dudes
> 
> ...


Its obviously a joke. The only thing i want to be rather known as its for the ascension part, and that to prove to people anything is possible with will. 
I can’t and don’t want to do 24/7 the gigolo on camera doing thirst traps. That just doesn’t cut it for me. And i never said i mogged all of them. I just rated them accurately and you said i didnt mog the guy i rated subchad, which is nick kauffman. And i can say confidently : i mog him. Appeal is variable, hes more teen appeal. But you just need two eyes to see whos better looking


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Sep 30, 2022)

@StreegeReturn did you make a tiktok account and it failed


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

Future chad said:


> @StreegeReturn did you make a tiktok account and it failed


I didn’t made it. And i don’t want to. Not for now at least. I don’t see the point


----------



## krisal (Sep 30, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> the guy you said, this zario bolanos:
> View attachment 1889671
> 
> 
> ...


Are you retarded?


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Its obviously a joke. The only thing i want to be rather known as its for the ascension part, and that to prove to people anything is possible with will.
> I can’t and don’t want to do 24/7 the gigolo on camera doing thirst traps. That just doesn’t cut it for me. And i never said i mogged all of them. I just rated them accurately and you said i didnt mog the guy i rated subchad, which is nick kauffman. And i can say confidently : i mog him. Appeal is variable, hes more teen appeal. But you just need two eyes to see whos better looking


and that' swhat you're known for, you're known as GL on this website
yes that's true but don't lie and said you didn't want to tiktokmaxx my boy

- he mogs you bro, i don't care how much of the dickriders you convinced to say you mog him, he clearly mogs you:
our opinion doesn't matter, girls opinion matters, and he has better features than you and better harmony overrall, don't mean you're not GL, you're still GL

He has appeal to teens and girls in their 20s, who cares about girls in their 40s my boy?


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 30, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> irl a true chad mogs them



Yeah, not people that post here though lmao


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Sep 30, 2022)

A lot of it comes down to just be first theory and blind luck. Most of the guys who blew up on TikTok started posting there back in 2019/2020 when the app was very new. It’s much harder to gain a following there now. There are probably guys out there that mog Vinnie who aren’t as lucky, hence you’ve never heard of them.


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> the guy you said, this zario bolanos:
> View attachment 1889671
> 
> 
> ...


why do you guys always think bigger bones = better looking and more chadder

the more harmony you have in your face the more your features come together the more GL you are

Zario is a true chad, what is a "true chad" to you?


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> A lot of it comes down to just be first theory and blind luck. Most of the guys who blew up on TikTok started posting there back in 2019/2020 when the app was very new. It’s much harder to gain a following there now. There are probably guys out there that mog Vinnie who aren’t as lucky, hence you’ve never heard of them.


Vinnie is the print for the "Tiktok" prettyboys
All the tiktok prettyboys worship him expect the users here because according to them he has UEE NCT all the autistos PSL shit

Vinnie is the defintion of appeal to all age


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> A lot of it comes down to just be first theory and blind luck. Most of the guys who blew up on TikTok started posting there back in 2019/2020 when the app was very new. It’s much harder to gain a following there now. There are probably guys out there that mog Vinnie who aren’t as lucky, hence you’ve never heard of them.


Obviously. But you just need to be rational to know who mogs. A guy like this is a proper prettyboy mogger and mogs nick kauffman and all those tiktok frauds. And hes also a teen whos famous for his looks. Difference is hes an actor so way harder to fraud


----------



## krisal (Sep 30, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> A lot of it comes down to just be first theory and blind luck. Most of the guys who blew up on TikTok started posting there back in 2019/2020 when the app was very new. It’s much harder to gain a following there now. There are probably guys out there that mog Vinnie who aren’t as lucky, hence you’ve never heard of them.


Yea thats why delon is so overrated


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> why do you guys always think bigger bones = better looking and more chadder
> 
> the more harmony you have in your face the more your features come together the more GL you are
> 
> Zario is a true chad, what is a "true chad" to you?


see my thread to understand:








a basic mistake in psl ideology


an argument that always comes up in psl discussions is "A is is better B because more women like A". like, wtf ??? MOST PEOPLE, including women, are subdogs with a terrible taste. the opinion that counts is ours, enlightened lookist despots, not the majority opinion of normies. Hail Gandy.




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Vinnie is the print for the "Tiktok" prettyboys
> All the tiktok prettyboys worship him expect the users here because according to them he has UEE NCT all the autistos PSL shit
> 
> Vinnie is the defintion of appeal to all age


Vinnie is chadlite when he frauds well. Anything more is retarded. I don’t want to hear any retarded argument like fame or anything. This is the very true


----------



## the BULL (Sep 30, 2022)

lol this low iq nafri refugee seems to not understand the concept of spoofing just to talk to girls, i wasn't really trying to smash her as she's thousands of kms away 
they're really good at making the low iq like you think they're above hollywood chads or moggers, i see guys on that level or better every day in italy 
and yes it works like that buddy boyo, more instagram followers = more looks


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

krisal said:


> Yea thats why delon is so overrated


Delon is definitively overated. This forum is biased when it comes to rating of famous people.


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Vinnie is chadlite when he frauds well. Anything more is retarded. I don’t want to hear any retarded argument like fame or anything. This is the very true


you know i fw you and everything i'm saying is not an insult to you but i guess it's just different opinions we have

and Vinnie Hacker is a true prettyboy in motion


Eduardo DOV said:


> see my thread to understand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


autism, i don't care if ArvidGuttarson approves my philtrum length and forehead ratio, i care if super pretty women are attracted to me which is all that matters to me


----------



## AcidMan (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> you guys know that the real true tiktok chads that make it up there in the tens of millions of followers is beacuse of their looks
> 
> ton of chadlites with 100k or 200K that don't mog them
> 
> ...


Not everyone want to be a faggot tiktok dancer


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Delon is definitively overated. This forum is biased when it comes to rating of famous people.


yes delon is 100% overrated, never saw his appeal, looks like a normie prettyboy, nothing special

and also here's Vinnie in motion


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

AcidMan said:


> Not everyone want to be a faggot tiktok dancer


it's not even dancing
it's just you showing you rface to the camera for 5 seconds

usually the ones that dance in tiktok are subhuman or normies


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> and that' swhat you're known for, you're known as GL on this website
> yes that's true but don't lie and said you didn't want to tiktokmaxx my boy
> 
> - he mogs you bro, i don't care how much of the dickriders you convinced to say you mog him, he clearly mogs you:
> ...


What matters is to have a decent life. Everything else is cope. And i won’t change my personnality for you. When it comes to rate accurately i will not change no matter how much you worship those tiktokers. And when you will get older you will understand i was right


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> you know i fw you and everything i'm saying is not an insult to you but i guess it's just different opinions we have
> 
> and Vinnie Hacker is a true prettyboy in motion
> 
> autism, i don't care if ArvidGuttarson approves my philtrum length and forehead ratio, i care if super pretty women are attracted to me which is all that matters to me



99% of girls who praise tiktokers are not super pretty women, jfl.


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Vinnie is the print for the "Tiktok" prettyboys
> All the tiktok prettyboys worship him expect the users here because according to them he has UEE NCT all the autistos PSL shit
> 
> Vinnie is the defintion of appeal to all age


True, but being very good looking is no guarantee that you become famous on social media (although it does help tremendously). A lot of the time, it comes down to luck and being in the right place at the right time. If that female prison guard who leaked the mugshot of Jeremy Meeks called in sick to work that day, he would still be rotting in some hood shithole.


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> 99% of girls who praise tiktokers are not super pretty women, jfl.


all the stacies i follow follow vinnie cracker
heard girls in my uni talk about him

it's enough to me


StreegeReturn said:


> What matters is to have a decent life. Everything else is cope. And i won’t change my personnality for you. When it comes to rate accurately i will no matter how much you worship those tiktokers. And when you will get older you will understand i was right


i don't worship them bro, trust me

even i am not tiktok maxxing, i'm growing a goatee and gymcelling jfl

i'm just saying they mog you cause it's true, they mog me aswell, tehre's nothing to be ashamed of
it's true i feel anger because these fucking narcy faggots mog me but whatever


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> True, but being very good looking is no guarantee that you become famous on social media (although it does help tremendously). A lot of the time, it comes down to luck and being in the right place at the right time. If that female prison guard who leaked the mugshot of Jeremy Meeks called in sick to work that day, he would still be rotting in some hood shithole.


in total honesty you can bro
if you're GL just use tiktok, you will at least get 100k tiktok subs
i saw it many times

also jeremy meeks was an oldcel so he didn't know how to market himself


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

I genuinely think a guy like @Niko69 when he smiles and overall harmony mogs to dust most of those famous prettyboys and hes not even a chad. Just tells you enough about how much they are overated. The thing is for the former its little frauder while the others frauds as if their lifes depended on it


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I genuinely think a guy like @Niko69 when he smiles and overall harmony mogs to dust most of those famous prettyboys and hes not even a chad. Just tells you enough about how much they are overated. The thing is for the former its little frauder while the others frauds as if their lifes depended on it


Niko is super good looking and probably in the top 3 of most GL guys in here to me

But Niko also fraud, bro everyone does, what shame there is in frauding? I don't get it

It's not like Niko is frauding his whole fucking face, he's just doing expressions to look his best
Everyone do it

Vinnie Hacker is the only prettyboy I respect because he don't fraud

The prettboys I hate and think are super mid are Nic Kaufman, that Niels blonde dude that Amensia worships and that Jacob dude


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> all the stacies i follow follow vinnie cracker
> heard girls in my uni talk about him
> 
> it's enough to me
> ...


Appeal is something very relative. I just genuinely think i know more about aesthetic and high classness than most people. And i don’t want to look like them even if it means being more famous.


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> in total honesty you can bro
> if you're GL just use tiktok, you will at least get 100k tiktok subs
> i saw it many times
> 
> also jeremy meeks was an oldcel so he didn't know how to market himself


Tyler Maher only has 30k ig followers. Above average, but nothing special. Also Bryce Hall and Noah Beck are normie af, but still have a shitload of followers. A lot of the time, they fit a certain niche or having something about them that makes them go viral. I will say tho, Vinnie does mog hard and deserves his fame, but you really can’t predict social media success with any degree of reliability.


----------



## the BULL (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> yes delon is 100% overrated, never saw his appeal, looks like a normie prettyboy, nothing special
> 
> and also here's Vinnie in motion



Makeupmaxxed, htn skull, long hair to cover his skull, nice nose, that's all. JFL at comparing him with A10 chad skulled Delon. You Need to stop falling for tik tok retarded Jbs hype. Prime girls are lusting over a completely different type of man, Mike thurston type of man.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Niko is super good looking and probably in the top 3 of most GL guys in here to me
> 
> But Niko also fraud, bro everyone does, what shame there is in frauding? I don't get it
> 
> ...


By fraud i mean realistic fraud. I also fraud as much as i can look irl. But never more and this where its too much. If its not you in good lightning and good expressions then it’s cucked.


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Appeal is something very relative. I just genuinely think i know more about aesthetic and high classness than most people. And i don’t want to look like them even if it means being more famous.


problem is people in here think girls over analyze every man facel ike we do lol

look bro when girls see a dude if they think he cute he cute, no matter how he look trust me
they may see you and think you fine asf, and then see vinnie and think he ugly
and some girl may see u and be like ew, then see vinnie and be like "damn he finne"

you can't appeal to everybody, and it's ok


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

the BULL said:


> Makeupmaxxed, htn skull, long hair to cover his skull, nice nose, that's all. JFL at comparing him with A10 chad skulled Delon. You Need to stop falling for tik tok retarded Jbs hype. Prime girls are lusting over a completely different type of man, Mike thurston type of man.


he's wearing 0 makeup lol, that's his lips color in every video in his tiktoks or in other videos

TAKE THE FUCKING VINNIE CRACKER PILL


StreegeReturn said:


> By fraud i mean realistic fraud. I also fraud as much as i can look irl. But never more and this where its too much. If its not you in good lightning and good expressions then it’s cucked.


100%, but if you look good IRL it's all that matters, some people are just not photo genic bro, it's true
there's no shame in frauding a little bit, girls won't even notice, unless you fraud heavily with faceapp


----------



## krisal (Sep 30, 2022)

Psl god


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> all the stacies i follow follow vinnie cracker
> heard girls in my uni talk about him
> 
> it's enough to me
> ...


yes of course, just like bieber was praised by all girls
it doesnt mean if you have justin bieber tier face or vinnie tier face you'll receive a superior treatment than a true chad

these guys are famous based on the demand of a retarded generation, just see the faggot style they use and the things they do to entertain their public.

yes nigger he is only famous because his fantastic harmony. jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> problem is people in here think girls over analyze every man facel ike we do lol
> 
> look bro when girls see a dude if they think he cute he cute, no matter how he look trust me
> they may see you and think you fine asf, and then see vinnie and think he ugly
> ...


Absolutely. Thats why i said decent life is enough. If you pursue materiality you will never be happy. Theres just one thing i don’t like its overate and very big frauders. When you go from very gl to normie range depending on the pics, then its brutal


----------



## the BULL (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> he's wearing 0 makeup lol, that's his lips color in every video in his tiktoks or in other videos
> 
> TAKE THE FUCKING VINNIE CRACKER PILL
> 
> ...


Jfl if you think he's not wearing make up, he literally paints his nails, and most likely has Lip filler too. I see guys his Age that mog him on the streets. His lips are easily achievable but look faggy and low class to me. 
https://files.fm/f/degq76cd7 

Meanwhile this Is me with 0 lighting frauding 0 everything at 26 yo.


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> yes of course, just like bieber was praised by all girls
> it doesnt mean if you have justin bieber tier face or vinnie tier face you'll receive a superior treatment than a true chad
> 
> these guys are famous based on the demand of a retarded generation, just see the faggot style they use and the things they do to entertain their public.
> ...


this is a pic when he was 16 and he still looks super good in it lmao

also justin bieber has a super good face, what's wrong with his face?


StreegeReturn said:


> Absolutely. Thats why i said decent life is enough. If you pursue materiality you will never be happy. Theres just one thing i don’t like its overate and very big frauders. When you go from very gl to normie range depending on the pics, then its brutal


100%


----------



## Vain786 (Sep 30, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> the guy you said, this zario bolanos:
> View attachment 1889671
> 
> 
> ...


i mog them after my keratin they are not special 

but some of these dudes are super shredded. body mog will be later


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> this is a pic when he was 16 and he still looks super good in it lmao
> 
> also justin bieber has a super good face, what's wrong with his face?
> 
> 100%


But yes we have a confrontational personnality me and you. Because we are kind hearted. And eventually we always end up agreeing. So its chill.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> this is a pic when he was 16 and he still looks super good in it lmao
> 
> also justin bieber has a super good face, what's wrong with his face?
> 
> 100%


ok nigga
keep thinking that with this tier face you'll mog my avi IRL interactions
jfl at seeing the difference of a true chad and the average famous tiktok faggot


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 30, 2022)

Tiktok chads aren’t peak appeal. But that should be lifefuel for users here.


----------



## Beastimmung (Sep 30, 2022)

tbh they are kinda right this guy I know irl has 60k TikTok following and gets thirsted on in the comments but he isn't even that attractive tbh


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 30, 2022)

Username Required said:


>




this is ops god:





now imagine a true mogger strong chad doind the same thing on that exactly same space/time location


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> But yes we have a confrontational personnality me and you. Because we are kind hearted. And eventually we always end up agreeing. So its chill.


well you're my homie, everything i say is just my mind and what i think, i'm not gonna lie to you about my thoughts iywkim, i need to keep it real with you, i just hope yk that everything i say isn't mean to hurt you, i just say what i think


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 30, 2022)

if becoming a tiktok chad is so easy why dont forum users do it?

"no bro being rich and popular sucks, I don't want to make retarded dances "


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> tbh they are kinda right this guy I know irl has 60k TikTok following and gets thirsted on in the comments but he isn't even that attractive tbh
> View attachment 1889700


If you rate more than normie then you should leave tbh


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> well you're my homie, everything i say is just my mind and what i think, i'm not gonna lie to you about my thoughts iywkim, i need to keep it real with you, i just hope yk that everything i say isn't mean to hurt you, i just say what i think


shut the fuck up and wake up to the truth
vinnie hacker is a false demi god


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> if becoming a tiktok chad is so easy why dont forum users do it?
> 
> "no bro being rich and popular sucks, I don't want to make retarded dances "


all yu gotta do is stare at a camera

tbh the point of my thread wasn't even abuot being a tiktok chad

it's just the fact that people here UNDERRATE theses tiktok guys so fucking hard

like bro look at how much there's tiktok prettyboys that are capped only at 200k subscribers on tiktok (equivalent to like 30k or 40k subs on youtube)


there's 13 parts


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> If you rate more than normie then you should leave tbh


60k on tiktok is like 5k on ig 

that dude is normie with hair and ok coloring, shit features tho, he probablys looks trash in motion

nothing special


----------



## Beastimmung (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> If you rate more than normie then you should leave tbh


I haven't rated him I just stated that he has 60k TikTok cloud posting thirst traps.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> if becoming a tiktok chad is so easy why dont forum users do it?
> 
> "no bro being rich and popular sucks, I don't want to make retarded dances "


Nobody said its easy. Its like the retards saying you can’t criticize a footballer cuz ure not as good or a footballer urself. So what we don’t have the right to say the truth and rate them without bias? Well i fuck ur momma and im virgin so what u gonna do ? 
@looksmaxxer234


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> 60k on tiktok is like 5k on ig
> 
> that dude is normie with hair and ok coloring, shit features tho, he probablys looks trash in motion
> 
> nothing special


keep coping with your kkk's, while true chads go outside and live the true life of a real mogger


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> I haven't rated him I just stated that he has 60k TikTok cloud posting thirst traps.


I mean not you but as a general statement for anyone getting blinded by fame. But yes i agree


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Nobody said its easy. Its like the retards saying you can’t criticize a footballer cuz ure not as good or a footballer urself. So what we don’t have the right to say the truth and rate them without bias? Well i fuck ur momma and im virgin so what u gonna do ?
> @looksmaxxer234


Don’t think for yourself bro. Girls thirsting over for them on tiktok means they’re chad


----------



## Vain786 (Sep 30, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> tbh they are kinda right this guy I know irl has 60k TikTok following and gets thirsted on in the comments but he isn't even that attractive tbh
> View attachment 1889700


tiktok is mostly JBW with NTmax thats it 

looksmax mogs them irl


----------



## Beastimmung (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> 60k on tiktok is like 5k on ig
> 
> that dude is normie with hair and ok coloring, shit features tho, he probablys looks trash in motion
> 
> nothing special


60k is good for doing german TikToks.

Also he looks better in motion + gets many girls simping in popular videos




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Don’t think for yourself bro. Girls thirsting over for them on tiktok means they’re chad
> 
> View attachment 1889719
> View attachment 1889720


lifefuel for wheat waffles JFL


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 30, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Don’t think for yourself bro. Girls thirsting over you on tiktok means you’re chad
> 
> View attachment 1889719
> View attachment 1889720


Exactly, I've seen dozens of examples like that. It's obvious to me that these celebrities don't indicate the ideal, but it's hard to convince guys like OP. Just follow your instinct to know what a panty-wetting chad really is and what a "cute boy" one is.

JFFFLLL


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Don’t think for yourself bro. Girls thirsting over for them on tiktok means they’re chad
> 
> View attachment 1889719
> View attachment 1889720


Even got avanesh gets thirsted upon and has fanbase cuz he just keeps spamming his face on cucktok. Fucking shit. Is that the life u wanna live? Only works for orphans with no family. 
My dad told me if he ever see me online im done for. Meanwhile you have teens shaking their asses for views. Different mindset.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 30, 2022)

ideally you wanted to be something like caviil, aesthetic and MASC
if you have to depend on a gay style, thats not ideal


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Nobody said its easy. Its like the retards saying you can’t criticize a footballer cuz ure not as good or a footballer urself. So what we don’t have the right to say the truth and rate them without bias? Well i fuck ur momma and im virgin so what u gonna do ?
> @looksmaxxer234


Shit example, football is about skills and talent, this is literally about looking good, you just have to exist.
None of these guys is talened at anything, anyone could do what they do, the reason why they dont, or they try and fail it's because they don't have their appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> Shit example, football is about skills and talent, this is literally about looking good, you just have to exist.
> None of these guys is talened at anything, anyone could do what they do, the reason why they dont, or they try and fail it's because they don't have their appeal.


I can look into tiktok rn and post 100000s of not really attractive guys getting thirsted upon. Whats that supposed to prove ? That having bug eyes, weak lower third, ginger hair is ideal now ? 
Come on, think once in your life.


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> Exactly, I've seen dozens of examples like that. It's obvious to me that these celebrities don't indicate the ideal, but it's hard to convince guys like OP. Just follow your instinct to know what a panty-wetting chad really is and what a "cute boy" one is.
> 
> JFFFLLL


there's a difference between a dude like vinnie hacker and some ginger who had a famous tiktok then do 100 views on other ones
@looksmaxxer234 @StreegeReturn


----------



## Erik-Jón (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> all yu gotta do is stare at a camera
> 
> tbh the point of my thread wasn't even abuot being a tiktok chad
> 
> ...



Your being retarded tbh


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> 60k is good for doing german TikToks.
> 
> Also he looks better in motion + gets many girls simping in popular videos
> View attachment 1889721


So cringe to be a gigolo pressing your hands against a pillow to mimic choking a mentally ill girl. Ngl


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I can look into tiktok rn and post 100000s of not really attractive guys getting thirsted upon. Whats that supposed to prove ? That having bug eyes, weak lower third, ginger hair is ideal now ?
> Come on, think once in your life.


No you can't.
Like @alriodai said hitting 50k on some tiktok and doing 50 on the others is worthless.
Also i don't give a shit about those comments out of the context, I need to know what the video is about, some comments could be virtue signaling for all I could know.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Even got avanesh gets thirsted upon and has fanbase cuz he just keeps spamming his face on cucktok.


Only comments I consider are htb+ with their faces in their profile


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> there's a difference between a dude like vinnie hacker and some ginger who had a famous tiktok then do 100 views on other ones
> @looksmaxxer234 @StreegeReturn


how's the mouthguard chewing progress going man? I have an incredible headache and a slight jaw pain rn


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> No you can't.
> Like @alriodai said hitting 50k on some tiktok and doing 50 on the others is worthless.
> Also i don't give a shit about those comments out of the context, I need to know what the video is about, some comments could be virtue signaling for all I could know.


Its true i can’t cuz im not a zoombie zoomer browsing tiktok. Instead i browse looksmaxx and talks with Ward patients like you who lost their virginity in dubious ways.
@looksmaxxer234


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Its true i can’t cuz im not a zoombie zoomer browsing tiktok. Instead i browse looksmaxx and talks with Ward patients like you who lost their virginity in dubious ways.
> @looksmaxxer234


why do you keep tagging your girlfriend I don't get it
wait let me try it @looksmaxxer234


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 30, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> why do you keep tagging your girlfriend I don't get it
> wait let me try it @looksmaxxer234


Bc we are proof racism is cope. Stop being a sfcel.


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

szolliontaraelis said:


> how's the mouthguard chewing progress going man? I have an incredible headache and a slight jaw pain rn


super good lol, people told me my jaw is so good, and actually my forward growth looks way betterr no kizzy, my mom noticed it, she told me "your face got fatter thats nice!" (in my arab mom language, means my face got better, they think when ur face looks better means it got fatter"


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Bc we are proof racism is cope. Stop being a sfcel.


I'm the least racist person here


----------



## the BULL (Sep 30, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Your being retarded tbh


he is tbh. european sentience is just another thing.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Sep 30, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> I'm the least racist person here


Yeah I’m not racist at all these guys like @StreegeReturn cant cope with being ethnic


----------



## buckchadley31 (Sep 30, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Yeah I’m not racist at all these guys like @StreegeReturn cant cope with being ethnic


I'd rather be a dravidian shitskin than a pale mentally stunted nerdic like u


----------



## the BULL (Sep 30, 2022)

Damian kater Is the best looking guy of tik tok and realistically a low chad and nothing more, not a PSL god


----------



## Erik-Jón (Sep 30, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> I'd rather be a dravidian shitskin than a pale mentally stunted nerdic like u


For sure


----------



## 5ft1 (Sep 30, 2022)

the BULL said:


> Damian kater Is the best looking guy of tik tok and realistically a low chad and nothing more, not a PSL god



Does it really matter if someone is a PSL god or not? Muh low chad, as if anyone you see irl even comes close


----------



## Racky (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> you guys know that the real true tiktok chads that make it up there in the tens of millions of followers is beacuse of their looks
> 
> ton of chadlites with 100k or 200K that don't mog them
> 
> ...


Yeah they seriously think they are on this Giga Tyrone's level JFL


muh he's angle frauding. Try angle frauding like him let's see if you get 2M likes


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

Racky said:


> Yeah they seriously think they are on this Giga Tyrone's level JFL
> 
> 
> muh he's angle frauding. Try angle frauding like him let's see if you get 2M likes



holy shit this is one of the most brutal mogs i ever saw on tiktok


----------



## the BULL (Sep 30, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Does it really matter if someone is a PSL god or not? Muh low chad, as if anyone you see irl even comes close


In Milano definitely happens. PSL God Is Someone you can only see in top Hollywood production and fashion show


----------



## 5ft1 (Sep 30, 2022)

the BULL said:


> In Milano definitely happens. PSL God Is Someone you can only see in top Hollywood production and fashion show


No it doesn't


----------



## the BULL (Sep 30, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> No it doesn't


It does. Most of you North african niggas would sui here in Europe.


----------



## 5ft1 (Sep 30, 2022)

the BULL said:


> It does. Most of you North african niggas would sui here in Europe.


YOU would sui since you're 5'7 ethnic, and I'm not arab.
This site had rotted your mind if you actually believe a "low chad" would get mogged irl


----------



## the BULL (Sep 30, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> YOU would sui since you're 5'7 ethnic, and I'm not arab.
> This site had rotted your mind if you actually believe a "low chad" would get mogged irl


I didn't Say he would get mogged, also mogging Is such an arbitrary concept. Niko Is basically on his same level but lacks the fame, and he's Just a random danish guy. Mogging irl doesn't matter because he's already too High in looks


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> YOU would sui since you're 5'7 ethnic, and I'm not arab.
> This site had rotted your mind if you actually believe a "low chad" would get mogged irl


funny how he insults you and me of north african but he looks like a typical north african
i bet he gets mistaken for a nafri in italy JFL


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Sep 30, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> cartoon characters


Foid at my gym took a group photo of us and told me I looked like a cartoon character


----------



## Hoso (Sep 30, 2022)

what you all don't really get is that attraction still *extremely subjective*, no matter how many rating guides and systems you incels make?

it is the reason why many people here who get rated get drastically different ratings from everyone

It's the reason why vinnie is the most famous prettyboy, and while he's obviously GL, if you hop on TikTok you see many better looking users who don't blow up nearly as much

Think about this: why do women get rated so differently here? why does @the BULL claim stacy for some blond women when she's MTB for someone else at most? The women I find most attractive will get rated HTB probably by most users

As another user said, girls who are straight dont analyze faces like we do, they just see them and find them appealing or not, same as we do with girls


----------



## Hoso (Sep 30, 2022)

also, even tho you think you're all objectively rating, there's an obvious bias going on for famous people, I swear if vinnie hacker posted unfrauded pics here he would get HTN/chadlite ratings, even tho users like @alriodai think he's the most attractive person worldwide rn

you look at who women find the most attractive and let it influence your opinion


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

Hoso said:


> also, even tho you think you're all objectively rating, there's an obvious bias going on for famous people, I swear if vinnie hacker posted unfrauded pics here he would get HTN/chadlite ratings, even tho users like @alriodai think he's the most attractive person worldwide rn
> 
> you look at who women find the most attractive and let it influence your opinion


this is true lol, i would rate him chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Sep 30, 2022)

Hoso said:


> As another user said, girls who are straight dont analyze faces like we do, they just see them and find them appealing or not, same as we do with girls


women have feminine brains. they find whoever is socially acceptable or liked by others to be attractive.


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

Username Required said:


> women have feminine brains. they find whatever is socially acceptable or liked by others to be attractive


yes bro but the dude needs to be attractive at least jfl

i saw many girls showing a guy telling their friends hes fine asf and girls be like no he ugly


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Sep 30, 2022)

Anyone who genuinely cares about "mogging" doesn't go outside and is a narcy idiot. Mogging has no application in the real world if you're HTN+. If you know women, you know that they're hooking up with multiple guys, not just one Chad. Chads and chadlites are rare and HTNs have their special place. And the difference between a HTN - Chad could be something as simple as preferences. Women could prefer a certain phenotype or niche and take a HTN over a Chad/chadlite. I know. It's hard to imagine for PSL autists.


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Sep 30, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Anyone who genuinely cares about "mogging" doesn't go outside and is a narcy idiot. Mogging has no application in the real world if you're HTN+. If you know women, you know that they're hooking up with multiple guys, not just one Chad. Chads and chadlites are rare and HTNs have their special place. And the difference between a HTN - Chad could be something as simple as preferences. Women could prefer a certain phenotype or niche and take a HTN over a Chad/chadlite. I know. It's hard to imagine for PSL autists.


real chads and chadlites are rare irl


----------



## Hoso (Sep 30, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Anyone who genuinely cares about "mogging" doesn't go outside and is a narcy idiot. Mogging has no application in the real world if you're HTN+. If you know women, you know that they're hooking up with multiple guys, not just one Chad. Chads and chadlites are rare and HTNs have their special place. And the difference between a HTN - Chad could be something as simple as preferences. Women could prefer a certain phenotype or niche and take a HTN over a Chad/chadlite. I know. It's hard to imagine for PSL autists.


100%

great take broski, its hard to make this forum not rot your brain

in the end it matters how women react to you and do around you and how easy they make it for you


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

Hoso said:


> 100%
> 
> great take broski, its hard to make this forum not rot your brain
> 
> in the end it matters how women react to you and do around you and how easy they make it for you


that's what i've been saying since beginning of 2022:

once you're above average facially, it's all about the women preferences


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Sep 30, 2022)

alriodai said:


> that's what i've been saying since beginning of 2022:
> 
> once you're above average facially, it's all about the women preferences


I've been saying this shit since I've joined this forum jfl (https://looksmax.org/threads/looksmaxx-fetishists.351722). PSL is rotting these dudes brain and I say this as someone who is above average and have been getting the "tyrone treatment" my entire life. Mogging doesn't matter! Once you reach HTN, you're in the top 30%. I see women thirsting over HTNs all the time.


----------



## alriodai (Sep 30, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I've been saying this shit since I've joined this forum jfl (https://looksmax.org/threads/looksmaxx-fetishists.351722). PSL is rotting these dudes brain and I say this as someone who is above average and have been getting the "tyrone treatment" my entire life. Mogging doesn't matter! Once you reach HTN, you're in the top 30%. I see women thirsting over HTNs all the time.


as long as you're esthetically pleasing to look at it's all that matters to women

when they show u to their friends they want "oh he looks great" not "ew hes ugly", and u only need HTN for that


----------



## Dodld (Oct 1, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Delon is definitively overated. This forum is biased when it comes to rating of famous people.


It's more so that they fixate on certain people too much 

Some overrated but still really good looking guys:
Prime Chico- Yes great harmony but slightly odd mouth (which i like but still not psl perfect) and no distinct colouring/contrast
Brad Pitt - Can kind of look htn to me sometimes and his wide jaw doesn't give him any ogee curve which is a slight aesthetic negative imo
Alain Delon- Not the best chin, and can look a bit rough in photos, it takes the right photo and angles to really get that ultra prettyboy masc look he's known for but he does not always look like that . I suspect his level of pretty/masc was rarer at the time hence the giga fame
David Gandy - His nose is slight falio, and his pre-descension older self is not that good looking to women imo, he kind of leans on the male gaze side more than appealing to women . But i have the opposite opinion of young gandy, i think that he would easily be considered good looking especially in a oblivious nerd/golden retriever boy that doesn't know how good looking he actually is. 

Prime gandy mogs though, i prefer more distinct rather than textbook chad looks

Even vinnie to some extent although he is underrated here. I think vinnie is very good looking and maybe he has another angle of appeal im not seeing but i think that after a couple million followers you start to gain followers from momentum and not just purely your looks. Just like how charlie d'amelio kept on rising in followers

Another thing is that it should be thought of as fun to to decide which model/tiktoker guy mogs the other but thats where it should stop. 

Just because pretty boys currently mog doesn't mean that you will mog as a pretty boy or that a masc guys mogs in a particular scenario that you will be the same, users here should focus on finding there archetype and playing into that instead. 


alriodai said:


> you guys know that the real true tiktok chads that make it up there in the tens of millions of followers is beacuse of their looks
> 
> ton of chadlites with 100k or 200K that don't mog them
> 
> ...


----------



## fucclife (Oct 1, 2022)

the BULL said:


> Makeupmaxxed, htn skull, long hair to cover his skull, nice nose, that's all. JFL at comparing him with A10 chad skulled Delon. You Need to stop falling for tik tok retarded Jbs hype. Prime girls are lusting over a completely different type of man, Mike thurston type of man.


how does he have a HTN skull - explain 💀

i dont even think you know what you mean. lets see what bullshit you fabricate


----------



## the BULL (Oct 1, 2022)

fucclife said:


> how does he have a HTN skull - explain 💀
> 
> i dont even think you know what you mean. lets see what bullshit you fabricate




Too Busy fapping to this baddie cba to explain


----------



## fucclife (Oct 1, 2022)

btw op the nct shit is corny, vinnie has good eye lashed and his high trust eye area compliments him. autists here just have extreme case of malegaze retardation and think everyone needs to look like a constipated asian. he has a good eye area - its harmonious. nct and uee can be unnattractive as shit but its not like he has dramatic amounts of either


----------



## the BULL (Oct 1, 2022)

fucclife said:


> btw op the nct shit is corny, vinnie has good eye lashed and his high trust eye area compliments him. autists here just have extreme case of malegaze retardation and think everyone needs to look like a constipated asian. he has a good eye area - its harmonious. nct and uee can be unnattractive as shit but its not like he has dramatic amounts of either


I admit that he's a God of queer / pansi appeal


----------



## alriodai (Oct 1, 2022)

Dodld said:


> It's more so that they fixate on certain people too much
> 
> Some overrated but still really good looking guys:
> Prime Chico- Yes great harmony but slightly odd mouth (which i like but still not psl perfect) and no distinct colouring/contrast
> ...


Agree 100%
All it matters is if you’re aesthetically appealing to look at


----------



## alriodai (Oct 1, 2022)

fucclife said:


> btw op the nct shit is corny, vinnie has good eye lashed and his high trust eye area compliments him. autists here just have extreme case of malegaze retardation and think everyone needs to look like a constipated asian. he has a good eye area - its harmonious. nct and uee can be unnattractive as shit but its not like he has dramatic amounts of either


he does have a cute eye area
It’s pretty and many girls say that in his comments


----------



## fucclife (Oct 1, 2022)

the BULL said:


> I admit that he's a God of queer / pansi appeal


like op is saying its a good thing only girls opinions truly matter about this shit


----------



## alriodai (Oct 1, 2022)

fucclife said:


> like op is saying its a good thing only girls opinions truly matter about this shit


Have u seen his eye area in motion
It looks super good jfl look up one of his twitches live on ytb


----------



## Deleted member 22389 (Oct 1, 2022)

my frauded pics are near same level as vinnie tbh, hes overhyped


----------



## the BULL (Oct 1, 2022)

fucclife said:


> like op is saying its a good thing only girls opinions truly matter about this shit


Opinion of queers matter to you. To me opinions of models matter. I look at what models are dating you look at how to become an e-boy.


----------



## the BULL (Oct 1, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Have u seen his eye area in motion
> It looks super good jfl look up one of his twitches live on ytb


Just Say that you want to suck him off it's cool, you gotta understand not everyone Is a pansi though


----------



## Deleted member 22389 (Oct 1, 2022)

the BULL said:


> Opinion of queers matter to you. To me opinions of models matter. I look at what models are dating you look at how to become an e-boy.


these niggas gay as hell, these nordicc bitches love big masculine med bvlls


----------



## alriodai (Oct 1, 2022)

the BULL said:


> Just Say that you want to suck him off it's cool, you gotta understand not everyone Is a pansi though


His girl version is so hot I would fuck it


----------



## fucclife (Oct 1, 2022)

the BULL said:


> Opinion of queers matter to you. To me opinions of models matter. I look at what models are dating you look at how to become an e-boy.


what does that even mean fggt, why would i care about what your definition of a “queer” is in the first place. its not that crazy to say vinnie is a good looking chadlite, but it is autistic all of the mental gymnastics you try to do to lessen the mog


----------



## Deleted member 22389 (Oct 1, 2022)

fucclife said:


> what does that even mean fggt, why would i care about what your definition of a “queer” is in the first place. its not that crazy to say vinnie is a good looking chadlite, but it is autistic all of the mental gymnastics you try to do to lessen the mog


weve seen u unfrauded bitch u ugly asf


----------



## the BULL (Oct 1, 2022)

fucclife said:


> what does that even mean fggt, why would i care about what your definition of a “queer” is in the first place. its not that crazy to say vinnie is a good looking chadlite, but it is autistic all of the mental gymnastics you try to do to lessen the mog


cringe bro. you don't even look like him


----------



## alriodai (Oct 1, 2022)

Janny said:


> weve seen u unfrauded bitch u ugly asf


He’s pretty lol


----------



## the BULL (Oct 1, 2022)

alriodai said:


> His girl version is so hot I would fuck it


you would fuck his male version too


----------



## the BULL (Oct 1, 2022)

alriodai said:


> He’s pretty lol


ask to a female model (you can't but still) if they prefer fucclife or me 
ask a jb if they prefer fucclife or me 
you will get different asnwers.


----------



## fucclife (Oct 1, 2022)

Janny said:


> weve seen u unfrauded bitch u ugly asf


what are you even referring to jfl, the overexposed video of me where my face was covered jfl? 

still mogged you to dust incel, this isnt even about me thoufh so im not sure why youre crying weirdo


the BULL said:


> cringe bro. you don't even look like him


what does this have to do with me jfl? 

fucking weird guys indeed


----------



## Deleted member 22389 (Oct 1, 2022)

alriodai said:


> He’s pretty lol


maybe for your gay buck self hating algerin ass bro 

bro lost half his angularity when in video and blames it on "muh da light" 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## fucclife (Oct 1, 2022)

the BULL said:


> ask to a female model (you can't but still) if they prefer fucclife or me
> ask a jb if they prefer fucclife or me
> you will get different asnwers.


they will say me u delsuional faggot look ar ur face


----------



## the BULL (Oct 1, 2022)

fucclife said:


> they will say me u delsuional faggot look ar ur face


i mog stupid you're the one who has been coping for years here.


----------



## Deleted member 22389 (Oct 1, 2022)

the BULL said:


> i mog stupid you're the one who has been coping for years here.


this @fucclife nigga is 24 and 135lb 

when prettyboymaxxing goes to far jfl, if i ever saw this nigga id bitchslap him into another dimension


----------



## the BULL (Oct 1, 2022)

Janny said:


> this @fucclife nigga is 24 and 135lb
> 
> when prettyboymaxxing goes to far jfl, if i ever saw this nigga id bitchslap him into another dimension


but he's jbappeal maxxed bro 
he can fuck all the 16 yo he likes.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 1, 2022)

streege is similar level PSL wise to tiktok chads but doesnt have as good a pheno as them for broad appeal to zoomer girls and looks older.

The Bull is a completley deluded normie whos barely scraping average- best to just ignore everything he posts tbh


----------



## fucclife (Oct 1, 2022)

Janny said:


> maybe for your gay buck self hating algerin ass bro
> 
> bro lost half his angularity when in video and blames it on "muh da light"
> View attachment 1890668





Janny said:


> this @fucclife nigga is 24 and 135lb
> 
> when prettyboymaxxing goes to far jfl, if i ever saw this nigga id bitchslap him into another dimension


who are you? cry for me abused black fag. your mom doesnt love you so you take it out on me 🤡


----------



## Deleted member 22389 (Oct 1, 2022)

the BULL said:


> but he's jbappeal maxxed bro
> he can fuck all the 16 yo he likes.


i am only curry med here on same level as vinnie bhai 

@fucclife is 24 and unemployed


----------



## fucclife (Oct 1, 2022)

Janny said:


> maybe for your gay buck self hating algerin ass bro
> 
> bro lost half his angularity when in video and blames it on "muh da light"
> View attachment 1890668


it is the lighintg dipshit.


----------



## fucclife (Oct 1, 2022)

the BULL said:


> i mog stupid you're the one who has been coping for years here.


you dont come close the bull 🤡🤡 every gurl would say im more attractive than you. you dont even come close to having as much appeal


----------



## the BULL (Oct 1, 2022)

fucclife said:


> you dont come close the bull 🤡🤡 every gurl would say im more attractive than you. you dont even come close to having as much appeal


brutal what living in a dark room for years does to a mf.


----------



## MediterraneanApollo (Oct 1, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> 60k is good for doing german TikToks.
> 
> Also he looks better in motion + gets many girls simping in popular videos
> View attachment 1889721


Literally normie tier, I see people like this in the double digits everyday in the streets of Western Europe 
He is just somehow lean, good for him having fame though


----------



## fucclife (Oct 1, 2022)

the BULL said:


> brutal what living in a dark room for years does to a mf.


it really is. its brutal the bull, youve reached a point beyond delusional. every body here has already told you youre a MTN cuck eyed goof and you cant accept it


----------



## Deleted member 22389 (Oct 1, 2022)

the BULL said:


> brutal what living in a dark room for years does to a mf.


nah @fucclife mogs u lets not be delusional here he slays JBS


----------



## the BULL (Oct 1, 2022)

fucclife said:


> it really is. its brutal the bull, youve reached a point beyond delusional. every body here has already told you youre a MTN cuck eyed goof and you cant accept it









Cope and seethe. I have a rare measthetic appeal Which gets stacylites wet.


----------



## krisal (Oct 1, 2022)

fucclife said:


> btw op the nct shit is corny, vinnie has good eye lashed and his high trust eye area compliments him. autists here just have extreme case of malegaze retardation and think everyone needs to look like a constipated asian. he has a good eye area - its harmonious. nct and uee can be unnattractive as shit but its not like he has dramatic amounts of either


LTB thinks she deserves height along with chad face


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Oct 1, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> if becoming a tiktok chad is so easy why dont forum users do it?
> 
> "no bro being rich and popular sucks, I don't want to make retarded dances "


it is work but also seems gay

but sometime i will look up tiktok pretty boys and watch their popular content / content that likely made them popular, sponsored, thirsted over, for “research” purposes

and then i will see if i am willing to do that

have to be chad of course


----------



## J o r o (Oct 1, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I know what i see. And i know who mog. Im one of the most rational when it comes to ratings.
> If you can’t say the truth without being called narcy for it then be it.
> Your only argument is they are famous and we/i’m not.
> But son, i would rather die of shame as of now - current mindset - than be famous for doing the gigolo on camera.
> The only clean way to be famous is based on your skills/ a talent. Else i don’t want it.


Have u learned how to fraud like them?


----------



## alriodai (Oct 1, 2022)

fucclife said:


> it is the lighintg dipshit.



how can users here be so delusional that they say that nafri ass looking uglier adam driver mogs you?
how people are this delusional to say you don't have bones

JFL WTF


----------



## alriodai (Oct 1, 2022)

J o r o said:


> Have u learned how to fraud like them?


they mog him, he's good looking but they mog him and it's true

ppeople just don't wanna hurt streege feelings, he's my boy


----------



## Brazitard (Oct 6, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> the guy you said, this zario bolanos:
> View attachment 1889671
> 
> 
> ...


Height of at least 5'11 + big frame and at least harmonious face/no failos = Chad IRL

TikTok GL guys = models and have little bone mass, all illusion, they would have very little IRL appeal and are more like niche (JB appeal), unlike REAL Chads like Eric Lindros and Jon Erik Hexum...

Gigachads don't exist and Ernest Khalimov is a meme, he's ugly.


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

Brazitard said:


> Height of at least 5'11 + big frame and at least harmonious face/no failos = Chad IRL
> 
> TikTok GL guys = models and have little bone mass, all illusion, they would have very little IRL appeal and are more like niche (JB appeal), unlike REAL Chads like Eric Lindros and Jon Erik Hexum...
> 
> Gigachads don't exist and Ernest Khalimov is a meme, he's ugly.


@Blackgymmax can you blackpill this nigga on tiktok Gl guys on tinder and IRL
btw girls from 14 to 25 is all that matters, who cares about getting a girl odler than that


----------



## Brazitard (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> @Blackgymmax can you blackpill this nigga on tiktok Gl guys on tinder and IRL
> btw girls from 14 to 25 is all that matters, who cares about getting a girl odler than that


The older the girls get, the more they go for masculine chads... There are tons of hot women older than 25, not to say that prettyboys age like shit because they don't have bones to support the skin among other things...

I may be a greycel here but I was a Lookism member, may not be an expert but not a newbie too.


----------



## Brazitard (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> @Blackgymmax can you blackpill this nigga on tiktok Gl guys on tinder and IRL
> btw girls from 14 to 25 is all that matters, who cares about getting a girl odler than that


Also a good part of a TikTok GL guy is stylemaxxing, it can bring a man's rating by some good points, it can be the difference between average joe and cutecel.


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

Brazitard said:


> The older the girls get, the more they go for masculine chads... There are tons of hot women older than 25, not to say that prettyboys age like shit because they don't have bones to support the skin among other things...
> 
> I may be a greycel here but I was a Lookism member, may not be an expert but not a newbie too.


the tiktok prettyboys are masculine chads you dumb fuck
what's not masculine about the tiktoks dudes 

you don't know shit about aesthetics lol @Seth Walsh


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

Brazitard said:


> Also a good part of a TikTok GL guy is stylemaxxing, it can bring a man's rating by some good points, it can be the difference between average joe and cutecel.


an ugly guy with good style is still an ugly guy with good style (tiktok style)

an attractive dude with bad style is still attractive withb ad stlye

you're not blackpilled are you


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 6, 2022)

“preference” only starts after like 5.25 PSL tbh


----------



## Brazitard (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> the tiktok prettyboys are masculine chads you dumb fuck
> what's not masculine about the tiktoks dudes
> 
> you don't know shit about aesthetics lol @Seth Walsh


Small frames? I don't know, I don't use TikTok so I don't see them in motion, only pics in this forum...

I used to appeal to JBs and prime young women when I was lean and I have quite bad acne scars and wasn't stylemaxxed at all, just shirtless (6 pac) and thighs showing bulge...

99th frame made me look big even at 140lb 7% bodyfat, maybe a little thug halo, I don't disagree with them being masculine, they could be, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

Brazitard said:


> Small frames? I don't know, I don't use TikTok so I don't see them in motion, only pics in this forum...
> 
> I used to appeal to JBs and prime young women when I was lean and I have quite bad acne scars and wasn't stylemaxxed at all, just shirtless (6 pac) and thighs showing bulge...
> 
> 99th frame made me look big even at 140lb 7% bodyfat, maybe a little thug halo, I don't disagree with them being masculine, they could be, maybe I'm wrong.


if that's you in your pfp you're not a tiktok prettyboy lol at ALL and you were never

masculintiy isn't about your fucking muscles, it's about your sexual dismorphism in your face and height


----------



## Brazitard (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> an ugly guy with good style is still an ugly guy with good style (tiktok style)
> 
> an attractive dude with bad style is still attractive withb ad stlye
> 
> you're not blackpilled are you


I'm blackpilled beyond your imagination, maybe not TOTALLY on looks but I'm blackpilled about female behavior since 2014...

I don't really need to improve (doesn't mean I don't want to, but nothing extreme), I do well with women, I just use this forum to get ratings from other men, compare myself with the homies ya know!


----------



## Brazitard (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> if that's you in your pfp you're not a tiktok prettyboy lol at ALL and you were never
> 
> masculintiy isn't about your fucking muscles, it's about your sexual dismorphism in your face and height


It's me in my pic, I don't want to be a TikTok boy, I fit more the Jock profile... Not the best pic but it's there.

And I'm sincerely happy with that as I live in Brazil and if you are large and masculine looking/rugged here it helps with not being mugged by robbers...

I also do very well with 18-30yo white women, I'm that's enough for me.


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

Brazitard said:


> I'm blackpilled beyond your imagination, maybe not TOTALLY on looks but I'm blackpilled about female behavior since 2014...
> 
> I don't really need to improve (doesn't mean I don't want to, but nothing extreme), I do well with women, I just use this forum to get ratings from other men, compare myself with the homies ya know!


that's cool, you're blackpilled but you know jack shit about aesthetics

having long messy hair and wearing oversized clothes don't make you a tiktok prettyboy 

masculine features mixed with youthful indicators and good harmony is what makes you one, which is super hard to achieve

btw 99% of famous tiktok prettyboys are just your typical "masculine jocks" with longer hair and oversized clothes
(example: vinnie hacker)


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

Brazitard said:


> It's me in my pic, I don't want to be a TikTok boy, I fit more the Jock profile... Not the best pic but it's there.
> 
> And I'm sincerely happy with that as I live in Brazil and if you are large and masculine looking/rugged here it helps with not being mugged by robbers...
> 
> I also do very well with 18-30yo white women, I'm that's enough for me.


that's cool bro, i'm not saying shit about you but you don't fit the masculine looks facially lol

you fit the normal average dude face


----------



## Brazitard (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> that's cool, you're blackpilled but you know jack shit about aesthetics
> 
> having long messy hair and wearing oversized clothes don't make you a tiktok prettyboy
> 
> ...





alriodai said:


> that's cool bro, i'm not saying shit about you but you don't fit the masculine looks facially lol
> 
> you fit the normal average dude face


Are you judging me by only one pic took with the frontal camera of my 2015 phone and I AM the retard? lol

My zygos are 16cm wide, my skull ia 26cm tall, my head is 17+ wide, all 99th, I have acromegaly-tier frame with a bland face, I don't have any deformities, you CLEARLY don't know HOW rare this is, let alone in a mestizo country like Brazil...


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

Brazitard said:


> Are you judging me by only one pic took with the frontal camera of my 2015 phone and I AM the retard? lol
> 
> My zygos are 16cm wide, my skull ia 26cm tall, my head is 17+ wide, all 99th, I have acromegaly-tier frame with a bland face, I don't have any deformities, you CLEARLY don't know HOW rare this is, let alone in a mestizo country like Brazil...


Lmao if you think looking like you is rare JFL


----------



## Seth Walsh (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> if that's you in your pfp you're not a tiktok prettyboy lol at ALL and you were never
> 
> masculintiy isn't about your fucking muscles, it's about your sexual dismorphism in your face and height


I've listed just about every feature where male dimorphism and increased attractiveness crossover. Someone should make a list of them and just pin it!


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> I've listed just about every feature where male dimorphism and increased attractiveness crossover. Someone should make a list of them and just pin it!


show the post btw tag me


----------



## Brazitard (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Lmao if you think looking like you is rare JFL


I don't... My frame is 99th compared to developed parts of the world like Europe and the US where people eat a lot of meat and dairy, when in Brazil our diet is composed mainly of rice and beans...


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Niko is super good looking and probably in the top 3 of most GL guys in here to me
> 
> But Niko also fraud, bro everyone does, what shame there is in frauding? I don't get it
> 
> ...


bro vinnie hacker has acne and he dye his eyebrows and eyelashes. He makeup frauds.


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

bladexeno said:


> bro vinnie hacker has acne and he dye his eyebrows and eyelashes. He makeup frauds.


where's the acne jfl
where's him dying his eyebrows and eyelashes jfl

please i'm waiting (and don't show me videos where he purposely do it)


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Oct 6, 2022)

fucclife said:


> btw op the nct shit is corny, vinnie has good eye lashed and his high trust eye area compliments him. autists here just have extreme case of malegaze retardation and think everyone needs to look like a constipated asian. he has a good eye area - its harmonious. nct and uee can be unnattractive as shit but its not like he has dramatic amounts of either


he literally dye his eyelashes and eyebrows. His pheno suck in reality.


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

bladexeno said:


> he literally dye his eyelashes and eyebrows. His pheno suck in reality.


@Seth Walsh why do theses guys always fucking cope hard bro i don't understand 
they always try to play down the most simped on guys IRL and gaslight themselves and others thatl ook like them


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> where's the acne jfl
> where's him dying his eyebrows and eyelashes jfl
> 
> please i'm waiting (and don't show me videos where he purposely do it)


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

bladexeno said:


>



@Seth Walsh did this nigga just show me pictures of vinnie wen he was 13 to tell me he looked bad and had acne

and also that's not acne you stoopid dude


----------



## Seth Walsh (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> @Seth Walsh why do theses guys always fucking cope hard bro i don't understand
> they always try to play down the most simped on guys IRL and gaslight themselves and others thatl ook like them


Vinnie Hacker is smarter than the whole forum combined. He found a way to make millions of girls gag and beg for his dick and he acts like he doesn't know why he's being simped on by half of the 16-24yo female population in the USA.


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> Vinnie Hacker is smarter than the whole forum combined. He found a way to make millions of girls gag and beg for his dick and he acts like he doesn't know why he's being simped on by half of the 16-24yo female population in the USA.


wonder if he still browses tbh


----------



## Seth Walsh (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> @Seth Walsh did this nigga just show me pictures of vinnie wen he was 13 to tell me he looked bad and had acne
> 
> and also that's not acne you stoopid dude


I use Vinnie to try to figure out how to looksmax tbh. The guy will never admit it or even talk about what he did/does for looksmaxing but he clearly knows the most and did the right things.


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> I use Vinnie to try to figure out how to looksmax tbh. The guy will never admit it or even talk about what he did/does for looksmaxing but he clearly knows the most and did the right things.


he 100% did shit to his eyebrows eyelashes, he did just softmaxxing tbh


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> @Seth Walsh did this nigga just show me pictures of vinnie wen he was 13 to tell me he looked bad and had acne
> 
> and also that's not acne you stoopid dude


LOL WHat that red shit is? Poop? He also fucking fraud his lips. He literally use those beauty filter video apps. I dont hate your fanboy.. i JUST POINT OUT HIS Frauds. He is not some perfect fucking guy.. he fraud his pics and people think he looks like some insanse fucking chad.


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

bladexeno said:


> LOL WHat that red shit is? Poop? He also fucking fraud his lips. He literally use those Beatufy filter apps. I dont hate your fanboy.. i JUST POINT OUT HIS Frauds. He is not some perfect fucking guy.. he fraud his pics and people think he looks like some insanse fucking chad.



Do you realize that taking pictures close face make your lips look bigger

and from apart less bigger

Do you know that or no


----------



## Seth Walsh (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> he 100% did shit to his eyebrows eyelashes, he did just softmaxxing tbh


He made his lips bigger too. Maybe Allantoin or Vollufiline. Maybe even filler but I doubt it. 

Yeah he just did softmaxxing and leanmaxxing. But leanmaxxing properly is harder for people than getting cope surgeries. People cope with the idea of surgeries rather than just getting to Vinnie's level of leanness. Because lets be honest, it's hard to be 7% bodyfat and 173lbs like him. Which is pretty big considering he's only in the 5'8.5-5'10 range.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Oct 6, 2022)

bladexeno said:


> LOL WHat that red shit is? Poop? He also fucking fraud his lips. He literally use those beauty filter video apps. I dont hate your fanboy.. i JUST POINT OUT HIS Frauds. He is not some perfect fucking guy.. he fraud his pics and people think he looks like some insanse fucking chad.



You can rub Allantoin on your lips and they get fuller for like a few hours


----------



## krisal (Oct 6, 2022)

bladexeno said:


> bro vinnie hacker has acne and he dye his eyebrows and eyelashes. He makeup frauds.


So? He can fuck any girl wearing makeup. These days jbs dont care that a guys uses it


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Do you realize that taking pictures close face make your lips look bigger
> 
> and from apart less bigger
> 
> Do you know that or no


Here he is frauding and here he is not frauding. Looks like fucking different person.


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> He made his lips bigger too. Maybe Allantoin or Vollufiline. Maybe even filler but I doubt it.
> 
> Yeah he just did softmaxxing and leanmaxxing. But leanmaxxing properly is harder for people than getting cope surgeries. People cope with the idea of surgeries rather than just getting to Vinnie's level of leanness. Because lets be honest, it's hard to be 7% bodyfat and 173lbs like him. Which is pretty big considering he's only in the 5'8.5-5'10 range.


Nah his lips were always like that lol








his palate is wide and his jaw is super porojected which makes his lips look bigger


----------



## krisal (Oct 6, 2022)

Also rubbing cinnamon on my lips makes them as big as vinnie


----------



## alriodai (Oct 6, 2022)

bladexeno said:


> Here he is frauding and here he is not frauding. Looks like fucking different person.




him in motion 

keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> him in motion
> 
> keep coping



Keep coping here you can see his face very zoomed.. YOU can see all his skin pores.


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Oct 6, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> He made his lips bigger too. Maybe Allantoin or Vollufiline. Maybe even filler but I doubt it.
> 
> Yeah he just did softmaxxing and leanmaxxing. But leanmaxxing properly is harder for people than getting cope surgeries. People cope with the idea of surgeries rather than just getting to Vinnie's level of leanness. Because lets be honest, it's hard to be 7% bodyfat and 173lbs like him. Which is pretty big considering he's only in the 5'8.5-5'10 range.



Bro there are literally filters that can make you lips bigger in video form and it looks real.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> @Blackgymmax can you blackpill this nigga on tiktok Gl guys on tinder and IRL
> btw girls from 14 to 25 is all that matters, who cares about getting a girl odler than that


Dont even bother replying to this shit. We know the truth. Tiktok chads realistically have higher appeal than psl gods. The closest being like tyler maher


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 6, 2022)

Brazitard said:


> Also a good part of a TikTok GL guy is stylemaxxing, it can bring a man's rating by some good points, it can be the difference between average joe and cutecel.


like baggy clothing? wifebeaters


----------



## the BULL (Oct 6, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Dont even bother replying to this shit. We know the truth. Tiktok chads realistically have higher appeal than psl gods. The closest being like tyler maher












Same species Bro 
They should make a section for braindead tik tok addicted zoomers like Op so they can discuss about their favourite e-boy crush


----------



## Deleted member 15552 (Oct 6, 2022)

it's over if you don't look like this tiktoker


----------



## the BULL (Oct 6, 2022)

alriodai said:


> how can users here be so delusional that they say that nafri ass looking uglier adam driver mogs you?
> how people are this delusional to say you don't have bones
> 
> JFL WTF


Lol he got mogged so hard he had to leave. Fucking stunted midface freaks really thinking they're going around "mogging" jfl and i have a normal midface ratio, meanwhile you're Brown. Never put my name in your dirty ethnic mouth


----------



## the BULL (Oct 6, 2022)

jackleeb said:


> it's over if you don't look like this tiktoker



Obv some tik tokers are very gl but here we have some ppl Who really think they would turn their head if they saw vinnie hacker on the street jfl maybe if you live in the third world It May appear like a superior godly White entity though


----------



## 190cm90kg (Oct 6, 2022)

how does this bugeyed slave mog anything


----------



## Brazitard (Oct 6, 2022)

Username Required said:


> like baggy clothing? wifebeaters


Yes some clothes can raise your SMV, but wifebeaters on a Truecel like Hamlossus for example would only make it worse... But things like earrings and watches/silver chains may seem bullshit but it can really give a touch of class to a man...


----------



## the BULL (Oct 6, 2022)

190cm90kg said:


> View attachment 1898497
> 
> how does this bugeyed slave mog anything


OP has been blackpilled by seeing well styled frauded HTNs get simped on by thousands of underage girls on tik tok. i doubt he ever saw a chad irl


----------



## Brazitard (Oct 6, 2022)

Just got back from a party with my family (1yo cousin birthday), women saying I'm goodlooking (my 70yo widow aunt, she's now dating another man after 5 years)

My old psychiatrist met me in the church, said the same thing,

also my other aunt earlier in the day, a 47yo fitness milf with big silicone tits and a rich Chad husband called me handsome 2 distinct times...

Not in that order but it all happened this week... My psychiatrist from rehab (I used to smoke weed) saw me when my hair wasn't trimmed and I was using an oversized shirt... and my 2 aunts saw me today after a haircut with a grey undersized blazer... Got some real stares today from women in the streets too.

I don't have any tattoos or piercings/earrings/chains, I'm only wearing a beautiful fake G-Shock watch who seems very legit because Brazil ia REALLY dedicated into make the finest G-Shock knockoffs lol


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Oct 7, 2022)

lol bro why are tiktok chad suddenly different species?


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Oct 7, 2022)

the BULL said:


> OP has been blackpilled by seeing well styled frauded HTNs get simped on by thousands of underage girls on tik tok. i doubt he ever saw a chad irl


There is nothing special. They are just regular good looking guys you see from street. They make tiktok and their school and friend circle see them and promote them.


----------



## krisal (Oct 7, 2022)

190cm90kg said:


> View attachment 1898497
> 
> how does this bugeyed slave mog anything


Stop coping he mogs everyone here to death


----------



## PIayer (Oct 7, 2022)

I mog 99% of people i see


----------



## beachdude123 (Oct 7, 2022)

Hoso said:


> also, even tho you think you're all objectively rating, there's an obvious bias going on for famous people, I swear if vinnie hacker posted unfrauded pics here he would get HTN/chadlite ratings, even tho users like @alriodai think he's the most attractive person worldwide rn
> 
> you look at who women find the most attractive and let it influence your opinion


This is exactly what happens with Brad Pitt. Brad pitt in his prime (when he was young) is legit chadlite but people here act like he's a the most attractive man to ever walk the earth


----------



## Brazitard (Oct 7, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> This is exactly what happens with Brad Pitt. Brad pitt in his prime (when he was young) is legit chadlite but people here act like he's a the most attractive man to ever walk the earth


The biggest Chad imo is Jon Erik Hexum


----------



## Mungus (Oct 10, 2022)

Hoso said:


> also, even tho you think you're all objectively rating, there's an obvious bias going on for famous people, I swear if vinnie hacker posted unfrauded pics here he would get HTN/chadlite ratings, even tho users like @alriodai think he's the most attractive person worldwide rn
> 
> you look at who women find the most attractive and let it influence your opinion


What women find attractive is literally all that matters. The opinion of faggot incels is irrelevant.


----------



## Iasacrko (Oct 10, 2022)

alriodai said:


> you guys know that the real true tiktok chads that make it up there in the tens of millions of followers is beacuse of their looks
> 
> ton of chadlites with 100k or 200K that don't mog them
> 
> ...


What are u talkin about it's all about their amazing content


----------



## TeenAscender (Oct 14, 2022)

@StrangerDanger with his 6'3 height and conventionally PSL robust looks unironically mogs many of the tiktok boys if they were next to each other irl in female appeal


----------



## alriodai (Oct 14, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> @StrangerDanger with his 6'3 height and conventionally PSL robust looks unironically mogs many of the tiktok boys if they were next to each other irl in female appeal


jfl if u think this 
he looks like the average attractive dude nothing special

And u think he will mog tiktokzrs w 10 and 15 million fangiels


----------



## David Rothschild (Dec 12, 2022)

alriodai said:


> btw girls from 14 to 25 is all that matters, who cares about getting a girl odler than that


Pedo cope


----------

